# Two tons of pig heads spill



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Truck spills 2 tons of pig heads on road *1 hour, 5 minutes ago

A truck spilled two tons of pigs' heads on a road in western Germany, giving passing drivers a shock on the night before Halloween, police said Tuesday.

The accident happened Monday night after the truck turned off a highway in Herne, in the Ruhr region, police in Bochum said.

As the driver accelerated away from a traffic light, the door of his trailer opened, spilling the severed heads onto the road.

It took the fire service, helped by a fork-lift truck, an hour-and-a-half to load the heads back onto the truck.

:devil:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

That just kicks so much ass! :xbones: Couldn't make that one up!


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

That's perfect, for your icon, JT.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

More fun with pigs....

*Frozen pigs close freeway after crash*
November 14, 2006

LOS ANGELES - Dozens of frozen pigs were scattered across one of Southern California's busiest freeways Monday night after a truck carrying the carcasses collided with another truck, authorities said.

The pigs were strewn over 80 feet of the Golden State Freeway near Sylmar, about 25 miles north of Los Angeles, CHP Officer David Porter said.

No one was injured in the collision, which was reported shortly after 7:30 p.m., Porter said.

Authorities closed two truck lanes for several hours to investigate the cause of the crash and to pick up the pigs, Porter said.

No further details were immediately available.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm going to have to keep this thread in mind when I write a story some day. I can see an angle with this, but I'm not sure what it is. When it comes to me, it will be in a big way.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Love those stories. Looking forward to your angle Sin.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Something will rear it's ugly head, I'm sure. Thanks for the vote of confidence, Scary!


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Why did I know that JT would be the one to post this story...?


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

I think he is the only one who posts here.At least he has an ample supply of pig heads now.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

More fun with pigs - what the hell is with these friggin pigs all the time?

*Woman helps rescue pig on interstate *
Wed Dec 6, 11:36 PM ET

When Christine Gamache was driving along Interstate 205 and saw a pig fall out the back of a tractor-trailer rig, she didn't just scratch her head and drive on. She pulled over and stood by the 500-pound animal, possibly averting a freeway pile-up, the State Patrol said.

"She stayed by the pig until we showed up," Trooper Todd Gates said.

Gamache told Gates she'd been driving northbound on I-205 on Monday when the pig somehow fell out the back of an open-top box trailer. It hit the ground spinning.

"It rolled across the highway into the median," Gates said.

After dodging the pig and another truck, Gamache, who had no cell phone, stopped her car and walked up to the pig. The pig was favoring a sore left rear leg but didn't seem seriously hurt, Gates said.

Later, Gates, paramedics and a Clark County sheriff's deputy joined them on the median until a man who works with livestock arrived on the scene to take the pig to safety until its owners could be located.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Poor little fella.


----------

